# 6.5 Creedmore



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The ballistics on the 6.5 Creedmore look very good, is it suitable for deer and elk? What's the recoil like in comparison to the 7MM-08?


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I've also been looking into a 6.5 Creedmoor rifle. From what I've researched it's a great deer caliber and a decent elk caliber out to 400ish (maybe 500?) yards. I've read nothing but good things about it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Spell check, aisle 3 please.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> The ballistics on the 6.5 Creedmore look very good, is it suitable for deer and elk? What's the recoil like in comparison to the 7MM-08?


I don't think anyone shoots deer or elk with the 6.5 *Creedmoor*, just AR metal plates and milk jugs at 1500 yards.

Recoil is relative to weight of gun, LOP, CUP, type of muzzle break (it's a 6.5 Creadmoor so ya gotta have a muzzle break), humidity, feet above sea level, type and amount of crimp, what type of straps you have on your daypack and if your barrel is copper-fouled or just all leaded up cause you're a long-range shooter dude and only clean your barrel every 1000 shots.

I don't have a 6.5 Creedmore and really don't know what I'm talking about so maybe gdog will chime in. He's been messing with both the 6.5 Creidmoore and the 7mm-08..............and working on frozen water pipes.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Spell check, aisle 3 please.
> 
> .


Hey in Looozianer we just spell it like it sounds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hey in Looozianer we just spell it like it sounds.


Ah, ha, ha

Very popular firearm these days, especially in southwest WY. Lot of long-range guys using it for antelope, few for deer. It's so popular its tough to get reloading components for it here. I have my share of 6.5s but not that one. I should get one before they fall out of favor, like all my other 6.5s have.

For a start I recommend comparing the muzzle energy on the ballistic charts for 6.5 Creedmore vs the 7mm-08 - comparable bullet types/weights of course.

good luck


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> The ballistics on the 6.5 Creedmore look very good, is it suitable for deer and elk? What's the recoil like in comparison to the 7MM-08?


Recoil is slightly less that 7mm-08. And with the great bullet selection of the 6.5mm it is a great choice for deer and elk. 
The big plus is barrel life is very long slightly less than a 308 but still very high. That's why the precision shooters love it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Great deer/antelope...on the light side for elk. 7mm-08 able to handle heavier bullets, giving it the edge for elk sized critters at medium ranges..my $.02's. Guys shoot elk with 22-250's so what do I know. I'm working up loads for my 6.5 CM using 130 gr VLD Hunting bullets. Don't have enough rounds down the barrel yet to say much about accuracy yet. Very easy on the shoulder and thats out of a 5lb rifle. I bough my 6.5 CM for deer and smaller targets. Most likely grab something else if specifically heading out for elk.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive had both the 6.5CM and a 7mm-08 vastly different rifles, but CM does have less recoil even shooting 140 grain VLD's or match burners vs 120 TTSX in 7mm-08. Be sure to keep it under 1,500 yards as goob said. Most of the 6.5s have a minimum of 500 yards, JK. They are very capable of elk and deer from way out there. I have a 6.5x47 Lapua, which is also very similar; just a smoother shoulder and small primer to allow higher pressures.
Those brakes really aren't meant for recoil as it is so manageable, more meant for just keeping muzzle lift to a minimum so you can view the impact through the scope. Lots of guys pounding elk way out there with these, but same as always these arent guys who shoot twice/year, these are guys putting hundreds of bullets down teh tube every month. Check out the Long Range Shooters of Utah page on facebook for more info.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a great hunting round. Have been using it for two seasons. Have seen it put down five deer at 300 yards, a cow and 5 point bull elk at 150 yards. All dropped where they stood. I would not hesitate to use it on elk out to 400 yards.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What's the availability of ammo and reloading components for the 6.5 CM in the greater Salt Lake area. I do reload and would probably reload but I prefer to buy components locally rather than mail order so wondering if they are readily available in good supply here year round. Since it sounds like the 6.5CM or 7MM-08 will do what I am looking to do I need to look at the other factors in making the decision on which one to go with.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

No problems finding brass and bullets. H4350 powder, which many like to use has been a little more difficult to find. Hornady, Nosler, Norma and now Lapua (small rifle primers) make brass.


----------



## Warehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

My daughter(14) shot her cow elk at 339 yards with her Ruger American Predator 6.5 creedmoor, hornady 143gr eld-x, it blew a hole the size of her fist after she hit it behind the shoulder. ruined the entire shoulder pretty much.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Warehouse said:


> My daughter(14) shot her cow elk at 339 yards with her Ruger American Predator 6.5 creedmoor, hornady 143gr eld-x, it blew a hole the size of her fist after she hit it behind the shoulder. ruined the entire shoulder pretty much.


That's a great picture. Congratulations to you and your daughter and welcome to the forum.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the looks of this sicks-poynt-faive kreedmourx (kreidmeaurx?) If I wasn't currently saving up for an out of state hunt for next year, I would be looking at one of the various budget rifle packages. My safe needs a sub .30 cal center fire. I wanted a 6.5 swede for a long time but these seem to be made in more common and better platform options and it has slightly better ballistics....... Now I'm self conscious about my unintentional spelling errors since i was being a smart A. Also I really don't know what a comma does. i feel like that last sentence needed one.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats to your daughter warehouse!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I know where there are a bunch of swedes if you're still looking. Several interesting platforms. Not your run of the mill everybody and their long range dog has one rifle.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Warehouse said:


> My daughter(14) shot her cow elk at 339 yards with her Ruger American Predator 6.5 creedmoor, hornady 143gr eld-x, it blew a hole the size of her fist after she hit it behind the shoulder. ruined the entire shoulder pretty much.


That is a pretty serious brake, is it as loud as it looks?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I may be looking again one day, Loke. i have some unexpected expenses pop up recently and anything leftover I want to throw at my hunt next year. im using any goodwill points left with the wife to go on this hunt too.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

My Kimber Hunter in 6.5 Creedmoor with a Zeiss HD5 weighs 6.9lbs. I shot a doe antelope with it, she died where she stood. The recoil isn't bad even at 6.9 lbs. I shoot 129gr Accubond LRs in it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I ended up with a great deal on a 7MM-08. After looking at both and studying them I was really wanting to go with a 6.5CM but couldn't find a great deal on one, and this 7MM-08 deal was too good to pass up so I pulled the trigger. Now the saving for the 6.5 starts all over again and I will probably opt for a little higher end 6.5 than I went for in the 7MM. The difference between the two was not a lot in my mind for what I wanted them for and coupled with the fact that I have over 1,000 .308 casings sitting around collecting dust and the store didn't have any 6.5 for the same price as the 7MM I decided to go with the close 2nd choice.


----------



## Warehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

Huge29 said:


> Warehouse said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter(14) shot her cow elk at 339 yards with her Ruger American Predator 6.5 creedmoor, hornady 143gr eld-x, it blew a hole the size of her fist after she hit it behind the shoulder. ruined the entire shoulder pretty much.
> ...


 it is pretty darn loud, it's a Fortis Red


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

A .260 is almost identical to the 6.5 CM (only better) and you could neck down all of the .308 brass, 7mm-08 brass or neck up .243 brass. I sold my 6.5x284 and picked up a Tikka CTR 260. Great gun and caliber.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the 260 and the 6.5 Swede. In a modern platform, both are very good. I do like some of the modern features of the Creed. The introduction of Lapua brass with small primer pockets is great for 6.5 CM shooters. -----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> A .260 is almost identical to the 6.5 CM (only better) and you could neck down all of the .308 brass, 7mm-08 brass or neck up .243 brass. I sold my 6.5x284 and picked up a Tikka CTR 260. Great gun and caliber.


What is the availability of reloading components for the .260 and what size bullets seem to be the best in it? Also what twist rate is optimal?


----------

